# ICD-9 for Right subclavian artery stenosis - please help!



## mgord

pt had  duplex scan of extracranial arteries, unilateral/limited study - RT subclavian artery. The findings state that mild plaque imaged from origin for approximately 4cm. 
I looked up plaque
then arteriosclerosis

I feel like this is an extremity artery. Pre-cerebral arteries are arteries that go to the cerebrum I thought. 

Would this be 440.29 for extremities specified site or pre-cerebral 433.80??
Thanks!!


----------



## dadhich.girish

I agree with 440.29, it is an extremity artery.

-


----------



## sreek1211

*ICD for subclavian stenosis*

I think 435.2-subclavian steal syndrome will be suitable ICD code for stenosis of subclavian artery.

Sreekumar,CPC


----------



## dadhich.girish

sreek1211 said:


> I think 435.2-subclavian steal syndrome will be suitable ICD code for stenosis of subclavian artery.
> 
> Sreekumar,CPC




Sree, SSS is the resultant syndrome including all signs and symptoms due to presence of stenosis, should not be coded here.


----------

